# 2010 Stashbusting Thread



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Who wants to play with me? I am not going to measure my fabric on hand but I am going to start to track how much I use of what I had on hand starting January 1, 2010.

Anyone else want to play along?

Just add on to this thread when you use fabric from your stash saying how much you used and what that makes your total usage for 2010.

Mary


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, I want to play!!!! I made 4 new dishtowels by cutting 2 yards of cotton fabric into 4 pieces and hemming them on all four sides. I really want to use up a lot of my stash, so I can buy some new!!!!!!! I have lots of projects in mind, hope to keep posting from my stash. Marilyn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll try to do this. I cut out various 18" doll clothes today, so I'll have to figure out how much fabric I used out of the stash.

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm making a fleece jacket. The front yoke is a southwest design, from my daughter's stash. The rest of the jacket is off white from my stash. However, I cannot tell a lie. I've already added to my stash this year.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CL - I won't tell you what I did today. I did buy elastic and I was in Hancock's.
(just to give some idea)


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> CL - I won't tell you what I did today. I did buy elastic and I was in Hancock's.
> (just to give some idea)


Yeah, I know how that works. I'm not able to go to Hancock's without coming out with a stuffed bag. BTW, I'll be in Birmingham in February and a Hancock's there is much bigger and nicer than the one we have locally. Guess what I'll be doing. I can just see my kids now after I'm gone saying "What was Mama thinking???"


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Country Lady - if you're going on a weekend, let me know - maybe I could come down and raid that Hancock's at the same time. (I've not seen it).
And meet you.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Country Lady - if you're going on a weekend, let me know - maybe I could come down and raid that Hancock's at the same time. (I've not seen it).
> And meet you.


Oh shucks!! We'll be there on the 8th and 9th, a Monday and Tuesday. DH will have his yearly checkup at UAB. On Monday he'll be out by around 10:30 and we'll have the rest of the day to play, but the Tuesday they'll do his biopsy and be put to sleep, so after they let him go, I'll have to do all the driving home. No playing that day. This Hancock's is in the Galleria vacinity. I would so love to meet you though.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I will stash bust with you. That's my goal this year too. But, but, measure all of the yardage I have on hand? Oh my goodness! I work in a quilt shop, I also have 38 years of quilting under my apron and most likely, no I know I have fabric from at least 30 years ago out in the 15 - 66 gal totes in the garage. I also have a sewing room absoultly full, 3 dressers, and 17 ufo's in large bins with 9 ufo's in smaller bins just waiting to be finished. 

So, in a nutshell, maybe I'm the nutshell, no I can't take on the challenge of measuring all of my matterial on hand. But, I will commit to not buying another fabric - unless to finish a project/ufo - this year. LOL


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I want to play too. I just finished up reorganizing my sewing room and now am on the sewing side of things. If I could at least get 1/8th of my stash down, I would be happy. I know alot will be used as I am about to start making Christmas gifts for the family. I would ssooo love to be able to fill back up my shelves with new fabric!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hmmmm I am tempted to play along.
But I am wondering about this years swaps. I can't usually do one without buying _something!_


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay, I got a good start! I have two aprons (lined) underway that used 3.5 yards of fabric plus the 2 yards of unbleached muslin I lined them with.

I also cut the blocks for Melissa's exchange today and used up 5 yards I had on hand. I hate to admit it but I had an entire bolt of that fabric and it said "copyright 1990" on the selvage! 

I'm off to a fair start, I think. I know I am buying something because I have to make a dress to wear to my son's wedding but I am trying really hard to use my stash for everything else!

Its a week in, how are you ladies doing?

Mary


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I pulled out 2 yards for aprons, 1 yard for contrast, and 2 yards muslin for linings. I am ready to put them together, but want to add ric rac and will have to wait to sew them up.
Well, it's a start:baby04:
Marilyn


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

For xmas, I made a bunch of cloth bags for gifts...even gave my sister 10 as gifts. Some were very cute patchwork. Last week my MIL sent us home with a trunk of material! Some was good including 12 yds green calico ...good for quilt backs. I did sort, pitch, some to ARC. I made 2 tablecloths f/stash. I'm going to have to buy backing for my current quilt project...the gr won't work!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I am re-packing and reviewing stash.

I removed a fat quarter sized piece of terry cloth and moved it to my rag drawer.

Does that count?


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, my name is ejagno and I am a fabricaholic. I currently have about 20 pieces of fabric nicely folded with thread, pattern and accessories for each nicely tucked inside. However, that did not stop me from shamlessly binging over the course of the past 72 hours when the sales flyers arrived in my mail from JoAnn's and Hancocks. I drove 2 hours yesterday for one sale and another 3 hours today for the other sale. Now I ask myself, just how many fleece jackets does one person really need.....even if it is 30-50% off. Well, we are having the coldest temps that we've seen in this area in 20 years so let's just chaulk this one up to necessity. LOL


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Count me in, too! I have about 8 or 9 tote bins full of my "stash" that I NEED to start using up.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I think the easiest quilt to make with scraps is rail fence and I've made many. I probably need to do this next after I finish the 6 I'm working on...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, my first stash project this year will be an apron for my niece. And maybe for myself too!
I should make up several tote bags too, and save them for gifts. I have about 10 bins of material, so there should be something in there.

I will be putting together 4 quilts soon, 3 were already pieced from stash (old jeans) all I have to do is put the backs on them and tie them. All the backing material came from stash, then I have a log cabin I will do the same with. Don't have the back picked out for that yet, but I am sure there is some in there.
Instead of buying batting, I think I will use old blankets for the quilts. I have some that really need to be inside a quilt, cause they are just too ugly for words! lol!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

O.K. I sewed an Easter table runner and some coasters today.........Yes, I said Easter.........it will be here someday. Used 2 yards of assorted prints, a yard of muslin. This is so much fun. Sons went into town today and picked me up a little ric rac at Wallyworld. Will try to finish sewing the gathering apron tomorrow..........and maybe cut out another one. I hope to keep on keepin on, so I can get through some older fabrics and buy some new ones:bouncy:!! Marilyn


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have been slowed down. My iron quit!! My mom never ironed a thing when she sewed and I iron everything. I can't sew anymore until I press something. I could go work on quilting Ethan's quilt. I am doing it on the domestic machine. I have to finish it there since I started it there. I wish I could load it on the HQ and go on!

Keep sewing, ladies. Maybe we can get a sticky and just put yardage.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, this was a day off. I picked up the sewing room, made 2 blocks for a friend exchange and have cut and sewed the back together for a qz quilt top. I'll layer that tonight and pin. Also choose fabrics - blue and cream - for a January calendar quilt. 

Should be enough for tonight. Tomorrow is QQuarm meeting and then work.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

I finally got back to sewing so now i have something to post. I made two swaddlers and a throw size quilt for the 'Big Brother'. I guestimate I used about 6 or so yards of fabric between them.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Update for the week:
I now have cut out six yards of fabric for hubbies shirts (3 of them) 1 1/2 yards of fleece that now needs to have the edges crocheted and 1 5/8 yards of fleece that also needs crocheted. The fleece blankets will go into the donation box once finished. For the last two days, I have been hand tying three childrens quilts and doing binding on those for the donation box also. By next week I hope to get more quilt tops sewn along with those three shirts.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Just finished up 2 aprons made from my stash. They are in route to becoming part of a wedding gift. 
here are a couple of pics:
fancy apron: This is done where it is pretty much reversible. The back is done with the same fabric as the waistband and ties. Should have taken a pic of the back! rats!









everyday apron. I did a little fancy stitching on all the top stitching I did.
Also, just let the hem fray, with a stay stitch on it (fancy again) I thought it looked pretty neat that way. I really struggled with a pocket or not on this one. Finally decided less was best.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice aprons. I think I like the red checked on a little better than the first one. Just personal preference.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

hehe Angie, so do I.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay, I have cut enough quilt blocks out for a couple tops from the scraps/ 16 patch and 25 patch of muilt colors both. I have not sewed still sorting and cutting and ironing and a bunch of strips for a strip quilt.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

My stash has some Christmas fabrics that have been waiting for the right time. This seemed like the time to make table runners for next year's gifts. But first, I wanted to make one of fabric left over from a set of napkins I made for my sister-in-law. So I took it to my quilt and sew group to do a little hand finishing. Well, they liked it and wanted a demo-class.

This is a popular pattern that I have used for seasonal fabrics for hostess gifts as well as Christmas. I had done a demo a few years back at our quilt shop, so I already had made up a pattern handout. 

I have a second style table runner. So I began cutting Christmas fabric for both. I have 4 of a floral cut for the demo-class, and have each completed to a different stage of construction. I have green (not Christmas) just about finished and three of another green cut and ready to begin piecing.

I cut 5 of the other style, and they will be finished soon.

DH and I like to settle into our rocker recliners to watch tv, and I had yardage of soft wool tweed that I cut in half and finished the ends. They are 60" x about 6 ft and just the right color for the chairs. 

This thread is making me feel pretty good about what I've done this year already. And it's motivating me to keep going. I have 4 napkins cut and ready to finish with a rolled hem. A sweet little print of roses and tan critters for a baby quilt 45 x 6' with tan print backing and a little darker tan print for the binding ... waiting to sandwich it and do machine tacking. A wall quilt is cut and nearly pieced. 

Guess this is as far ahead as I want to plan for now. Don't want to get too tired just thinking about it.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I just typed a long post, clicked on submit, and don't know where it went.

Uh oh, I see it did get posted.


----------



## MissQueenie (Feb 15, 2006)

You must have been reading my mind! I have a huge stack of fabric that I have been hoarding for a shamefully long time. I'm not a quilter, so my stash-busting will be mostly clothing. Thanks for the little nudge -- sometimes it is easier to commit to doing things like this when you have moral support. I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone makes!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I'm on quilt #5...not happy with edge but need to keep working. I made a sewing list of things I need to do and it seems to be helping. I usually only sew in the winter.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Finished 2 gathering aprons............2 yards of fabric in each one.
Also made 5 tote bags..........5 yards of fabric total, 3 yards of lace. 
I will try to get pictures and post later...........I am still cutting and sewing more items.
Marilyn


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Woo Hoo! I'm busting 10 yards of my stash this weekend. My mom runs a day care and needs me to make "sheets" for the kids' nap mats to help with wear and tear, etc. The "sheets" are just big pillowcases made to fit the vinyl mats. I found some adorable prints that will work well and I know the kids will like them, too.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I am still cutting scrap into quit blocks. I thinks I have enough blocks cut for at least 4 tops. I do not count just stack and box. So that is about 20 yards I would guess I have gotten rid. As scrap that would be my guess. And that is only counting blocks I have cut since Xmas. I still have more to go through. I will count it all as this year's. As when I started in on it. I have not gotten to sewing yet. Anything too small for these blocks I am tossing. I have got to down size in case I would have to move.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I've used up a few 'scraps' the last couple days. Made some more flannel "mama pads" to replace some that were just plain worn out (8 years old). It was several odds and ends but may have totaled a half-yard or so.

Plan to make up some quilt blocks this year for a sampler quilt I've been mentally designing for about 5 years now. Have fabrics stashed for it and everything, just haven't gotten around to actually cutting and piecing anything. Maybe because in my head this is the quilt that will go on the bed in our retirement home; and dh's retirement keeps getting more and more distant.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Made 50 some heart shaped pillows for the kids at Church to stuff and decorate. I guesstimate about 5 or so yards used.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

ok i have about 4 yards cut out as reusable grocery bags just need to get them sewn up so i can start using them and stop bringing home all these stupid plastic bags that never make it from the car to the house without ripping


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Pauline, on the grocery bags do you put tape loops on the side to hook them at the store? Least I think that is why those the store has has the loops besides handles. They were like $5 and light wt canvas. Did have an open pocket in them. 

I am trying to make some bags. I made two yesterday and one is a little small but good tote bag. I am trying to cut more to day. I have been measuring a plastic store bag. When I go to vitamin store some times they box and other times they seem put to have a bag. They have paper bags. I shop once a month. I can sure use bags there. They sell some bulk food stuff there. Ones I am cutting today should be size of the store bags. They have two sizes here now it seems , small and regular that they had used. I am going regular. 

With yesterday and today so far bags and quilt blocks and I figure 1/2 yd to a bag at least. Working with scrap takes so much longer to get it cut and ready to sew. Or piece it. I figure I have cut up another 10 yds of scrap. And I have bunch of material laid out to cut bags.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

nope no loops i make them like a large book or tote bag it is easier on me and then i stuff the empty ones into one of them and toss the whole mess into the back of the suburban until i need them again.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I have cut out 38 bags this morning and 8 yesterday. Still a few more pieces I need cut for handles. So that be 23 yds today and I had about 30 before that. So up to 53 yds. I did sew some bags yesterday. I am making bags of uphostery samples. I hope it works out okay. I can sew it okay so far. I have had some problelms. I have emptied 5 boxes of it. I have not came acrossed the sail cloth/awning material box. I have all kinds of material besides the quilt material I plan on for quilts. I try one bag to see if the stuff works before I cut a batch and how pieces will look and sew. And for size. I have a stack of 3 1/2" by 12" samples to make handles. Wish I had found them the other day when I was hunting handle material. These bags are made of scraps. One of kind and no two alike.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I cut another 21 bags yesterday plus some quilt blocks. More than 10 yards in the bags and at least a couple yards in the blocks. So that puts me at 65 yards used up. At least that much. So 88 bags with 50 sewed up. Slowly getting them done. I cleared all the material out of the kitchen this morning so can start seeding for plants. I will sew as I get time on the bags,


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Colorado, I am impressed! at best I have 10 yards used up. You are smokin!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Colorado, you are going to have to take a few pics of those bags. I would love to see the different fabrics that you used. As for me, add another 8 yards to the count. I have made another few blankets for a class I hope to teach. I haven't been able to add up yet what I will use for the swap here at HT, but am keeping track now that I know what fabric I am going to use.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Debbie, it is all kinds of uphostery fabric samples. Lot was serged edges and any I had to cut I has to zig zag the edges. Adds time and scraps take longer to figure out. It will ravel. I have broken 4 needles so far. Most are 6 or 8 patches sewed together for the bag. Some material is stiff and some will stretch and ruffle. But most is just heavy to sew. I have been putting some full days on this material sorting and cutting. Just me here so can do that. Maybe I should use a bigger needle but this size seems to sew all around pretty good. Soon as I can get out side to do things I will be sewing less but I am trying to plan some time to sew each day a little at least.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I got another apron finished. Cut out a second one........That's 4 more yards used up!!!!!!!!!!!:icecream: Marilyn


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I have not cut up more material but have been sewing what I did cut into bags. 75 bags sewed and rest half sewed. Then will go to stash busting.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I cut up at least another yard of material yesterday in to big quilt blocks. So I should be up to 66 yds busted and I have not sewed any blocks yet. Finished the 90 bags and did few more for me. Used book store said he would try selling some. I went through 5 trash bags of material and 3 smallish boxes yesterday out the storage shed. Still some to box up. I found one box of small pieces of upholstery and little more pieces of drapery. I am sick of sewing bags. But I need to get rid of the stuff. I have a small pile laid out of print to cut in to blocks for the 16 patch. I need to dig around in the storage shed and be sure that is all of it. I think so and will check and clear space to pile the boxes of sorted out of the house. One big box out in the shed does have big pieces of material I bought for quilt backs. Brushed nylon? 

My mother always said flannel on the back of quilts made them not slide off the bed as much. Guess this brush nylon I bought. She was making tied comforters. Back then Wards sold a dark ( blue or maroon) flannel for quilt backs. She did not not put on the backs of the fancier quilts. Very few she did fancier. Just quilts to keep us warm. That is what I had to do for years too. Now I can try things.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Another apron done, it is a laundry apron to hold your clothespins, and another gallon bucket cover for holding your garden seeds and utensils. That was a good 2 yards of fabrics. I want to post some pictures of these later on as I am thinking of trying to sell at the Farmers Market this year, and would like some advise as to whether you all think they might sell.
Marilyn


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I did not find anymore material in the storage shed. I cut the little pile in to blocks and really did not get much from it. Too scrappy really but some strips and blocks. So least more than yard , for a 4 inch stack of blocks but I will count it as another yard. That be up to 67 yards. I need restack boxes to the shed and then start on the up stairs mess . Some more up there. Scrap for the most part. I have a pattern that has the 5 gallon bucket cover with pockets and it says for home sewing only. ? I could make it different I know. Knee pads and garden apron. 

Farmer's market here they let in some crafts and the craft people were about running it. Got too high. They cut to one day and that does not work with veggies that get ripe earlier in the week. They cut it and raised the prices. Some places they have good ones. Last had to have a canopy up and could not stake it down and had to have wts for it. Was not getting in very many people either. So will sure matter to the market and area.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I just cut out more 8 more dishtowels, used 6 yards of fabric as I am gonna double them because the fabric is sorta thin. I have several more yards in the washer, will count it later. I am now up to 31 yards doing this stashbusting:nanner:!!!! Will probably cut and sew what is in the washer tomorrow and can add some more!! WHOO HOOO!!
Marilyn


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I cut another 16 bags and few blocks so here is another 8 yards. So up to 75 yards. I have 15 bags half sewed to finsh up the bags. That should end the bags making. I had a lot of blocks cut of larger ones before this year. I want to start on the 16 patches to see how that will work out. If I get the blocks sewed it should not take to long to set together with slashing I plan on.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Another tote bag done. One and a half yards more!!!
Colorado, may I ask........what do you do with so many tote bags?????????
I love making them myself, but do not need the amount I make,,,although, I wouldn't mind keeping some of each. Don't have tons of family that use them, so just wondered what you do with so many. :hrm:
Marilyn


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Marilyn, I plan to sell. A used book store said he would try selling for me. Out of town and soon as roads are okay I will take him some. I plan if I sell tomatoes and such to try and sell some that way. I have made a few too for me for the storage in the cellar of some open weave type materials and few to use for shopping and some to store in.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Just cut out a dress, using up 8+yards of stash! Plus lace!!! :sing:
Plan to do more in the next few days/weeks. It seems some of the insanity has settled in our house, since my son got his own car and I am not the official taxi now!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I cut 72 10" sqs of left over flannel to make a rag quilt. I'm going to buy batik for the top. The final bits of flannel are going to be dog blankets backed w/scrap fleece. All my family has dog kids. I have most of the squares cut for the scrappy mtn one, too. I am waiting to get a quilt back f/quilter to do binding. That will be quilt #12 completed!!!! I have one more to get finished before I dive into new ones...that could be fall b/c outside demands my time in summer.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I made 4 clothes pin bags that look like little girls dresses with pleated skirts and hang on a clothes hanger. That took 2 more yards!!!!!! Also made one more clothes pin apron, 2 more yards!!!!!!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I have not cut more but have started sewing on the quilt blocks I cut. 30 blocks sewed yesterday in the 16 patches. 20 to a top I think I had figure this size. I have not made much dent in that box of blocks. I am trying to put 16 different materials in each block. I am just sewing blocks for now and later will set with slashing. If the rain and freezing quit I will be working out side. I will try to set some time to sew early or late when not out side. 

DW, is that this year 12 quilts? That is a lot of quilts.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I just realized I haven't been keeping a count of my yards. Anyway, yesterday I hemmed a table cloth. So that's 2 1/3 yards of home dec heavy weave, cotton (maybe with a little poly) 54" fabric. Fabric like that takes up space, even when it's a tablecloth. But it's on the dining table and not taking up space for now. 

This morning, I cut out a slip. Have to do another one to use up the fabric. I have a favorite Aline dress pattern with cap sleeves. Adapted it for a slip, going down a size, 1 1/2" shorter, and scooping the neck and armhole. Easy construction. Two side seams and shoulder seams, and hems turned under and top stitched. No need to purchase slip straps, which have to be ordered. 

I use the same length for dresses and skirts, so the slip works for all. Never have to fuss now with slips too short or long or tight. BTW, I like Jet Set 60" knit at Joann. It's never on sale, so I used a coupon for enough of one color to make this length and a full length for the long skirts. Jet Set is not as flimsy or transparent as tricot. 

I will be cutting out the other colors this week.

I got a few half-yard pieces of spring calicoes to make YoYo ducks for Easter baskets. So I'll be cutting out circles for the yoyos.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello Ladies,
This is my third try to log this in, hope it goes through. HT must be having some kind of problem and hopefully fixed it. 
Anywho, I have been working in my sewing room trying to get some unfinished projects done and finding things that I have bought to make up sitting in drawers. No longer are they in hiding, I'm getting things done and moving on to the next. Here is my list of my stashbusting so far: 5 1/4 yards for a quilt, 3 yards for the block swap, 5 3/4 yards fleece for blankets, 2 1/4 yards for a fat quarter quilt, 5 yards for a class sampler quilt, 1 yard gingham for an apron, 12 yards for shopping bags, and 2 yards for clothespin bags.
As you can see I have been busy. I am trying to get things made up for my little shop at Etsy along with getting a few things done for a consignment shop here in our little town. I still have to sew the last six bags up but then I will be done with those. Yeah. As for the next project, I need to make more clothespin bags. With Spring here, people are shopping for items like that.
Well off I go, to see what damage I can do next.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Yes, it will be quilt #12...I retired last May and had a pile of quilts partly finished. The quilter called today and said this one is done so I am going to pick it up & do binding. Ten of these I quilted myself b/c they were smaller or I did them in parts. I have one left to get quilted after this one. My goal was to get them completed before gardening starts and I think I'll make it. Of course, I have a couple cut BUT not starting them until the "stash" is completed.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

DW, your sure have did good. I retired 6 years ago at 72. BIG garden for few years. So I have started since Xmas. I am using 20 blocks to a top of 16 patch and have enough now for 5 tops sewed and still got over a half a box of cut blocks. I will be just sewing blocks as I can now. This was the easiest pattern for me to sew and get rid of scrap. Least that is what I came up with. I am not sure if I am getting rid of stuff or making a bigger pile of stuff. I have bunch of blocks that were cut prior to Xmas. Large ones like 8 inch of heavier materials. They just sew together. They have to be laid out to sew on them to get the colors spread out okay. I know I will need to lay the 16 patches out to finish the top and I have no room to do it at present. Got to make room and get the JD quilt finishd. Suppose to have been done Xmas before last. My vision went and now I think I have finally got use to the new vision and glasses. What I did to my machine repaired it as sews fine now. Sure thread breaks some times or I do not leave enough and pulls from the needle. I try to watch that. I have used this machine a lot and it is one I got back in early 70's. I had the motor replaced. So you know I have done a lot of sewing on it.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm taking a break from my stash busting session. I've been cutting out Jet Set in all the colors that I've bought - well just the ones I can find. I know I've only found half of that part of the stash. *sigh*

Anyway, I have a stack to sew, and that's a good thing.

Now I'll press the 50% calicoes I got at Joann for YoYo ducks. Then cut out lots of circles so I can begin hand stitching. They will be for gifts next week.

My problem seems to be a bottleneck in the sewing queue once the cutting out is done. :shrug:


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

:shrug: Hopelessly devoted ... hmm ... humming that song from Grease.

I'm hopelessly devoted ... to fabric ... Trying to resist Joann and Hancock ... without much success. There's a Joann and Hancock across the street from each other. And another larger Joann, all about equidistant from my house. 

And Joann has all their Keepsake calico 50%, plus a 20% on entire purchase yesterday and today. Found too many possibilities for those 4-in-1 placemats and for some regular 2-sided placemats with batt.

So I serged the cut edges and began running the laundry factory. Can't wait to get to cutting and sewing. But not too worry, I am using some stash fabrics to go with some of the latest calicoes. :happy::clap:


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Several of the calicoes were pressed last week and are ready to cut for the 4-in-1 placemats - or the conventional kind with batt. Probably some of each.

But first...I'm ready to sew full steam ahead on all the slips in various colors.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

made a bee veil as an experiment. I "need" to get my batik for my rag quilt and cut it. I am going to use all those Joann coupons for it. This should take a couple weeks. The backing is all scrap flannel.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I have not cut up more stash as busy . I have done a bit more sewing on the blocks I had cut out. I have sewed blocks now for 11, 16 patch tops and still not out of blocks yet. 2 or 3 more at least to go. If have enough kinds yet cut. Have small blocks cut for 3 or 4 tops I would guess. I really did cut blocks this past months. From here on on I plan to only cut one size. 

I did buy that 8 yards of material in March of animal blocks. Thrift shop here is $10 a bag for quilt scraps. It is a plastic blanket or quilt bag. They have really came up on scrap. I do not need any more scraps. I do not need any more scraps. Ooooh I wonder what is in them as can only see through the plastic. I have not bought any and just have got to not buy.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, well I have been busy sewing up a storm and I noticed that there hasn't been any more entries since the 15th of this month! I have been making more childrens quilts as now my daughters work is asking for them for the kids at her daycare. They have some needy items that I know that I can whip up for them. Blankets, crib sheets, etc.
Well here goes my stashbusting for this month so far:
5 yards class sampler
2 yards clothes pin bags
4 yards white toanl print for childrens quilt
3 yards print for childrens quilt
7 yards for childrens Dutchman's puzzle
5 yards for Noah's Arc warm wishes quilt
5 yards for Bunny Irish Chain
So since starting this log I have used up 81 1/4 yards of fabric :goodjob:. Wouldn't that be great if you could go to the fabric store and now buy all that amount:rock:


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I finished a turtle rag quilt for my sis (loves turtles) and asked her for more green fabric scraps so I can make her grandkids turtles. I'll have to buy flannel for backing. I finished my scrap flannel & batik quilt. I have scrappy mtn blocks all cut. I went to a very nice quilt shop to get a name of a custom quilter (have one quilt left to finish) and I only bought 1 yd of fabric (I am proud of myself). I came home to look at fabrics and have enough blue for my flying geese I want to make next winter. It's now gardening time so I won't do as much sewing but I thought I could work on the scrappy mtn when the weather is bad. This thread has really been an incentive for me.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

my stashbusting is on hold as i go to school and rearrange rooms here so i have a better set up for sewing


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I stopped at 75 yds so Debbie is doing better. Still if get time I am sewing those blocks togther as get time. I have did blocks now to set for 13 tops of the 16 patch. Got more blocks cut in the box yet. I still have scraps to get rid of. I have worked it down a lot. Hopefully that was the biggest part of it. I am thankful I did save the scraps and have them even is it is mess piled up. 

Debbie, that is sure nice you can do that for daycare. 

I did buy 6 trash bags of rags and cut them into mechanic rags. I do not count that. But did take time and he got them Sunday. Been doing that twice a year. Not stash that is for sure but work, but he helps me.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I went to a friend's house yesterday and came home with a bag of thread, twill tape, trims and lace edging, buttons, a few zippers, pins ...

You guessed it. A person who hadn't sewed for some time had given to my friend who is still sewing. I came home and relized I should be moving things out, not in. 

I sorted the buttons into the appropriate zip lock bags and intended to do the same with thread in a few minutes. But my thread wasn't sorted as well as I thought. It was hardly sorted at all. So I spent the afternoon and evening putting thread of like color into sandwich ziplocks. 

Now I'm refocused and determined to sew something every day. No more standing in stash up to my elbows. I just laid out a pants pattern and will cut it out right now.

BTW, I made two 2-in-1 placemats and like them for the novelty. But decided against making more. I'll go back to 2-sided placemats.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello... My name is RedHeadedTricia and I'm a fabricholic. This year I am also Stashbusting. 

I have made 26 double cuffed pillowcases that comes out to be about 30 yards or so), finished 4 UFO projects, tamed some of my fabric sample pieces into 6 1/2", 4 1/2" squares and 2 1/2" strips. I have "kitted" 4 future queen size quilt projects using nothing but Stash. I have two more tops that are currently in the process of getting their fill blocks made. I designed and made a flower quilt that is in one of the hand hoops. I made a large baby blanket and sold it with 2 baby bibs, 6 double-sided placemats. I have put together one side of a reversible flannel quilt (this is the 12'' block side) and have 2/3's of the 4'' side put together. This will be a monster at 98'' x 98''. I have something like 4 twin size scrappy patch quilts waiting for the machine. My Doll/Mini quilt that I'm currently working is all scraps and half put together. I'm making homemade ornaments as gifties or for a cuple of swaps that I'm in.

And I'm currently working on a sampler quilt, a twin size "Beatles-themed" quilt and getting ready for a scrappy mystery quilt.

Not sure what the yardage is that has been used, but it's alot; probably pulling down about 100 yards with just what is listed.

Happy Quilting,
RedHeadedTricia


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

O.K. ladies, I know that we are all busy and now with the block swap going again, don't forget to count your fabric for the stash busting. Since April to now I have done pretty good for myself, with Christmas sewing and all, I have done used up another 53 yards of fabric:clap:
Now I am working on using up some of those scraps for the block swap and then will work on other projects for next year. I don't think I will even try to count the scraps as I wouldn't even know hwere to start.
So all in all I have worked out 134 yards of fabric and at times it doesn't even seem like it. Maybe I need to go through and clean up the mess first, reorganize, and then look again. 

Wouldn't you just love to be able to go out and buy that much fabric to add back to your stash!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I have not used more stash but have added to the pile. Wolf blocks, and more animal blocks. I had my son stop at a out of town Walmart to see what material they had. Had some I had not seen here and got more. I need to sew faster than I buy to start getting caught up. I think I bought only 17 yards. I did buy some colored jeans to put in quilt. Used ones at 50 cents a pair. I have not started on the mess upstairs yet. 

I am slowly getting to feel better after 7 days in the hospital. Got out Aug 5th. Congestive heart failure and atrial and pneumonia. I was okay before that. Just all hit at once. Doctor tells me I can do anything I want now. Mow and till what ever. 

I need to do a bit more house work to get caught up there and then can sew. I am getting over being so tired.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I used up a load of scraps, scrappy mtn quilt (just need to add borders), made 22 cloth gift bags and then I decided to clean out the deacons bench...another pile of fabric!!! I made a new clothes pin bag today...some of the fabric is lt. weight upholstery that would make good bags...need to think on this. Off to the sewing room!!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I did 3 more sets of quilt blocks this fall. Still 16 patch but smaller blocks and had to put a border on each block. I used about 10 yds doing the borders. 20 blocks to a top. So that is blocks for 14 tops this year. Still need to put them together with slashing. Still more little blocks cut to sew. So up to 85 yards used now. Least I have started.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Whoops, didn't read this right, thought it was just getting started for the Christmas season. I could do that! Wild guess that I have used about 20 yards of fabric that I had on hand this year but almost every project I have to add something new so that kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

:sing:Yeah, my last Christmas sewing is about done. Just need to sew up two robes and will be done. For this month my total stash busting is another 17 yards which will give me a total of 151.25 yards for the year. 
This has been such fun keeping track and actually seeing things being moved out and making room for new. And boy do I want new. Went to ClothWorks website and saw all the new that is coming out. Man do I need to get a business license so that I can just buy it by the bolt!I would even sell some of it to everyone here.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I did the dresses for the wedding this year. Doesn't count for stashbusting. I made new cushions for my porch furniture and I used from my MIL's stash and my own. I think I used 3 yards of her upholstery and 2 of my own.

I have made a couple new table cloths. Those each take 3 yards.

I just finished the block swap that used most of 20 fat quarters I had.

I did another exchange with family and that took about 12 yards when I finished it.

I am going to seriously sew next week and that should get some real numbers up.

Keep sewing, ladies.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Well ladies,
yesterday hit Joanns for that $1.29 flannel sell. man what a deal that was. I am so proud of myself cause I only bought what I needed for next Christmas. A total of 75 yards! That will be enough for 6 twin quilt backs, two sets of pillow cases, two sets of winter jammies, hubbies jammie bottoms, daughters fat man pants ( jammie bottoms) and that's it. So all in all, I did not add to my stash to much as it will be used up quickly.
So how many of you out there hit the big sales on fabric yesterday?


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Yes, I went to Joann yesterday and bought Blizzard fleece for 2.99 for recliner chair blankets for DH and me - 5 yards so I can make a foot pocket like a Quillow. Also bought the fleece in a cute frog print to make blankets for gniece who's 3 and one due in the spring. They will be large enough for a bed as the little ones grow - if the fleece lasts that long. But while it does, it's light weight, soft, and warm. I'll just hem all of these. 

Also bought some 1.29 flannel print for a kid sheet. And a cranberry Sew Classic knit with 50% coupon to make a top for a holiday skirt. The skirt is an antique milar madras plaid. Remember years ago when that fabric was popular? Well, the skirt gets worn every year at holiday time.

Then I used my 20% off total purchase. So I guess it was well worth standing in line. 

There were 4 at the cutting table and 3 cashiers and 2 or more stocking and managing. They should have had more help. Same story with all the stores. They have a big sale and not enough people to handle purchases.


----------

